# 26 bird houses ready to turn



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

All will have copper tops when done

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tweety is going to be happy


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

7 smoothed and bases fitted waiting on the copper tops to get done then final sanding and finishing .....19 more to go.......for the first batch.














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see a finished one.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Good work buddy!!! Can't wait to see the finished products.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Started the copper tops














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Double what Fog said!!! Very nice work.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

They look even better with the copper tops on, than when i saw them the other day. Awesome work buddy!! Keep it going.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok so I got to spend a good bit of time on my houses today and getting down to the final stages here are some updated progress pictures. All 26 are now turned sealed and fitted with stained bases. The entry holes are all drilled and the perch mount holes are all drilled. I still need to do a few more coats of clear poly and finish the rest of the perches but this firs 26 is just about done. Once all the coats of poly are done and the perches mounted I will set the tops on them and then start the next 25-30 I plan to get ready. I will be doing the tops in copper again but stay tuned for how they will be done.....going to try to do an old forming technique should be fun and interesting.......could be an expensive lesson too...lol 






































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Those are beautiful, you are very talented. What do you do with 26 bird houses?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Those look awesome Mike!!! Good work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

old 37 said:


> Those are beautiful, you are very talented. What do you do with 26 bird houses?


Sell them of course LOL. I believe he's going to make another 20-30 after he's done with these, and sell them at a big craft show in San Antonio in December.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

When you are ready for the shops let me know, I'm interested in one or two.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Been working off and on ( mostly off ) for the last week or so but finally finished the first 26. Picking up more wood to do the rest this week and will have those done in a few weeks ...I hope working on the website to display all of them now


















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> Been working off and on ( mostly off ) for the last week or so but finally finished the first 26. Picking up more wood to do the rest this week and will have those done in a few weeks ...I hope working on the website to display all of them now
> View attachment 2484018
> View attachment 2484026
> View attachment 2484034
> ...


WOWâ€¦those turned out awesome Mike!!!! Awesome work buddy!!! Can't wait to see the next set, when you start.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

When you're ready to put them on the 'market' lemme know by PM.

Those would make some excellent Christmas presents..


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> When you're ready to put them on the 'market' lemme know by PM.
> 
> Those would make some excellent Christmas presents..


Thanks I will let you know just as soon as I get all my ducks in a row. Be a week or so yet


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Finally got to get back to work on the last ones ......some of these will be feeders not houses


----------

